# WAR ON EVERYONE – Starring Alexander Skarsgård Michael Peña – On Blu-ray and DVD April 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The action-packed, side-splitting crime caper, War on Everyone, will arrive on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD, and Digital HD April 11 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. Hailed as, “Utterly irresponsible, completely hilarious” by the Evening Standard, the dark action-comedy stars Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña as two crooked cops who make money blackmailing criminals. Their reckless scheme pits them against someone far more dangerous than both of them. From John Michael McDonagh, writer and director of The Guard and Calvary, the War on Everyone Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> Terry (Alexander Skarsgård) and Bob (Michael Peña) are two crooked cops who frame and blackmail criminals all over town. Looking for the ultimate pay-off, they try to extort a strip-club manager (Caleb Landry Jones) and his eccentric, junkie boss (Theo James), but get more than they bargained for when their hair-brained scheme uncovers a bigger, darker secret.
> ...


----------

